# Beauty Portraits: Lu Tingyi



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

Shot this adorable girl about 3 weeks ago in Singapore. Sharing some images here with everybody in The Photo Forum.


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

Pic 01:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

Pic 02:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

Pic 03:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

Pic 04:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

Pic 05:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

Pic 06:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for viewing my images. Thanks to Tingyi for being my photo model that day.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 20, 2009)

nice work. Only thing that is realy distracting is the blown out sky in #4. Realy cute model.


----------



## gopal (Jul 20, 2009)

i wud prefer less of background....the girl become secondary in larger BGs.
in 4th it is not spl effect, i think u cud control it.
excellent shoot and the girl is cute to be a model...but with some more flesh on her body. thanks.


----------



## gopal (Jul 20, 2009)

still i wud love the backlight effect in the last image.


----------



## Restomage (Jul 20, 2009)

Are these HDR pics? Looks like there's a lot of tone mapping involved.


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

TriniPhototakeoutta said:


> nice work. Only thing that is realy distracting is the blown out sky in #4. Realy cute model.


 
Yeah, agree about the sky. That day was crazy. Super bright overcast. Perhaps I didn't capture it well enough. But no matter, there is always a next time. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

gopal said:


> i wud prefer less of background....the girl become secondary in larger BGs.
> in 4th it is not spl effect, i think u cud control it.
> excellent shoot and the girl is cute to be a model...but with some more flesh on her body. thanks.


 


gopal said:


> still i wud love the backlight effect in the last image.


 
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 20, 2009)

Restomage said:


> Are these HDR pics? Looks like there's a lot of tone mapping involved.


 
No, these are not true HDR images. It is impossible to capture true HDR images on portraiture genres unless your subject is a doll. These images do have a HDR feel. All done in post processing. Thanks for your comments.


----------

